# Heritage Rough Rider 22 mag?



## DeepweR (Dec 13, 2010)

Are they accurate?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 14, 2010)

yes they are.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Ruger Theory (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought one for my dad a few years ago its accurate and he really likes it but is still a $200 gun. As long as you don't expect it to be a super nice ruger single six you'll be happy a please with it.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 14, 2010)

i just want it to take to the stand with me to shoot varmits. it cost too much to shoot armadillos, opossums,etc with my .260


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2010)

yup its accurate and fun to shoot.


----------



## Richard P (Dec 14, 2010)

Define ''accurate''.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 14, 2010)

Richard P said:


> Define ''accurate''.



googles your friend!


----------



## 1022 (Dec 14, 2010)

being able to hit what you're aiming at


----------



## Richard P (Dec 14, 2010)

And........how would Google know how accurate this gun is ?


----------



## Hackett (Dec 14, 2010)

I've had one of these for about 7 years and I love it. It's fun to shoot and accurate.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 15, 2010)

Richard P said:


> And........how would Google know how accurate this gun is ?



GOOGLE:   " how accurate are rough rider .22mag pistols"
or you can do like me and just ask on here, cause the info you can obtain on this forum is outstanding.......dang it son, i thought everybody knew that!


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 15, 2010)

deep'we R said:


> GOOGLE:   " how accurate are rough rider .22mag pistols"
> or you can do like me and just ask on here, cause the info you can obtain on this forum is outstanding.......dang it son, i thought everybody knew that!



its the same gun, you just swap the regular cylinder for a magnum cylinder.  they are accurate if you can shoot a pistol halfway decent.  i had to modify the front sight on mine, but it shoots good.

i don't know if i would pay full price for one though.  there are some plastic parts on these guns, and like others said, don't expect the same quality as a ruger single six.

i bought some on sale at academy the other week for $99.  at this price, it is worth buying.  it is a good toater, and plinker, and if you ding it up, you ain't ruined your nice shiny expensive gun.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got one that shoots better than I do, but that aint saying much.  From a bench, I can stack shots in a 3" circle at 15 yards.  Without a bench, I can't hit crap with it.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 15, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I've got one that shoots better than I do, but that aint saying much.  From a bench, I can stack shots in a 3" circle at 15 yards.  Without a bench, I can't hit crap with it.



seems to me if u lock it down in a vise, shoot it, then move the sights to the hole in the target then its on?


----------



## MCW1984 (Dec 16, 2010)

i have one with a lr and mag cylinder the lr shoots good enough for snakes while im fishing,but the mag is not so accurate.i would love to have one with adjustable sights i had to file my front sight and beand i to the left just a tad.


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Taurus Tracker 22 mag  I carry with me for the armodillos and snakes I love it.  It shoots awsome.


----------



## Payton Everett (Dec 16, 2010)

Me and my brother bought my dad one for fathers day with the two different cylinders. Its fairly accurate with a steady rest but free handed i cant hit squat


----------



## grizzley30814 (Dec 16, 2010)

Accurate enough that you don't want to be a snake and have me shooting at you.

Honestly, I can knock the top off of a mountain dew bottle at 10-15 yards.


----------



## 1022 (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you shooting the fixed or adjustable sight model


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I bought one this summer for dispatching wounded hogs. Mine has the fixed site which is not very precise. It works for hogs, but i doubt i could kill a squirrel at 20 yards with it.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am shooting fixed, mine is still the way it came to me. I traded a guy on here some AR mags for it about a year and a half ago.

You just have to realize that you aren't shooting a match grade gun, get familiar with the way it shoots and adjust your aim to compensate. You can bump the front sight left or right some if needed, and either bury the front post in the rear or let it ride high.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 17, 2010)

deep'we R said:


> seems to me if u lock it down in a vise, shoot it, then move the sights to the hole in the target then its on?



I know.  I just can't shoot a handgun for crap.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 27, 2010)

how bout a beretta neos. starts about 250 bucks, accurate, holds ten rds, has rail for mounting optics, etc


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Jan 13, 2011)

I would suggest if you plan to shoot it allot to save up awhile longer. Do yourself a favor and buy a Ruger Single Six. They will outlast you and you'll have something to pass on to your kids. I've read that these Heritage Rough Riders don't hold up well.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 13, 2011)

My only beef with mine is the .22 mag casings hang up in the cylinder after being fired.  In some cases you have to pull them out with pliers.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought my brother the adjustable sight version for Christmas.  He had a Ruger Super Single Six that was stolen years ago, the Heritage Arms defiantly isn't the gun the Ruger was, but it's also half as expensive.

It's an accurate pistol, we didn't formally shoot for groups, but it shot to point of aim out of the box at 15yds and held approximately 3" groups offhand.

I like it, and I'm not a revolver man.  I'm going to pick one up for myself, I do believe.  The Heritage Arms revolver isn't as pretty as some, but for an inexpensive jeep/boat/4wheeler beater gun, it's hard to beat.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 13, 2011)

we got 3 of them 2- 4.5 inch barrel and 1- 7 inch my boys shoot the short one in cowboy action events and the long one was bought for plinkin cheep made pistols but havent let us down yet never had the mag cylinders in them but they were dead on out of the box 
2 inch group at 75 feet off a sand bag


----------



## wrestler (Jan 13, 2011)

we have one and all i can say is squirrels are safe from me.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 15, 2011)

wrestler said:


> we have one and all i can say is squirrels are safe from me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought a Heritage Rough Rider 22 Combo, 6.5" blue, Model # RR22MB6, from a member of this board about 3 years ago.  It was still in the box and I had never even taken it out to shoot it.  After reading this thread last Saturday, I decided to take it out and finally do some shooting with it.  I drove up to my property Sunday afternoon and it still had plenty of snow on the ground so I set up a target and I only used the "long rifle" cylinder with it and it shot really well right out of the box.   I was impressed with it and, of course, it is very economical with the long rifle ammo.  I can't wait now to try the .22 magnum cylinder.  I also have a Colt Frontier Scout .22 caliber that I have had since back in the 70's with the dual cylinder and I love to shoot it.  It is very accurate and fun to shoot.


----------



## brandon hightower (Jan 18, 2011)

i have a matching set of the heritage rough riders in 22lr/mag they are very accurate. i dont shoot them much i actually been looking to sell but im still debating.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2011)

My dad used to have one, and it was a decent gun. It was about minute-of-beer-can offhand at twenty yards. Not a single-six by any means, but doesn't have the single-six pricetag, either.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang sounds like i got aholt of a bad one.  Be lucky to hit a gallon jug six times at ten yards with a rest.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2011)

i just did the paper work on one tonight, i'll pick it up saturday. just got it for plinkin' at cans and stuff. got the one with the 6.5' barrel and fixed sights, 22lr and magnum cylinders. going to run quite a few rouds through when the weather warms up!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 21, 2011)

1022 said:


> being able to hit what you're aiming at



That would be the hot chick in your avatar..

Yeah.. accurate is a relative term..

5 gallon bucket?
Beer can?
All in the same hole? 

I ain't got one but a friend of mine does.

I shot it on a three day trip a while back and I would like to have one.. 
For the money, IMHO, you would be OK. Shot good and we were shooting at old CD's and DVD's hung on a nail board
@ 25-35 yards or so.. Also shot at dirt clods in a p-nut field (Kentucky Windage) for fun. 

Prolly run 200 or so rounds through it.. back when "Remmy Thunderbolts"
didn't cost $23.00 a brick.

He had the Mag. cylinder but we didn't do that. $$$


----------

